# Trẻ sơ sinh khụt khịt khó thở khi ngủ là bị làm sao



## Ovixbaby (2/3/22)

TRẺ KHỤT KHỊT SINH LÝ con nhỏ sinh mùa lạnh hay gặp hiện tượng này.

vì sơ sinh khe ống mũi hẹp nhỏ, mũi lại tiết dịch ra để bảo vệ mũi ( do lạnh hoặc hanh). làm cản trở đường thở, tạo ra tiếng khụt khịt. gọi là khụt khịt sinh lý.
Phân biệt với khụt khịt do viêm sổ mũi: rửa thường không thấy ra gì nhiều, chỉ xíu nhày trong trong.
Khụt khịt rõ hơn khi con ngủ.
Thường lớn dần sẽ hết.

Việc mẹ có thể làm:
> Giữ ấm cho con. Sáp ấm Cucciolo thoa chân & hầu.






> Nhỏ #IsoNebial sẽ tốt giúp bảo vệ mũi tốt hơn, nước muối sinh lý không tác dụng ở trường hợp này





> Nếu khụt khịt kèm mũi đặc thì dùng Nebial 3%.


Trẻ ngoài 3 tháng có thể dùng #ovix baby xịt mũi rồi.




XỊT MŨI OVIX BABY
Giúp làm sạch khoang mũi, loại bỏ gỉ mũi, chất nhầy, duy trì độ ẩm cho niêm mạc mũi, tăng cường hàng rào bảo vệ tự nhiên cho mũi, giảm nghẹt mũi, giúp mũi thông thoáng, dễ thở.

Ovixbaby.com
Hotline: 0348966862​http://www.vsem.org.vn/editpost.php?p=125829&do=editpost


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (3/3/22)

* Giải pháp để bảo vệ và giám sát khi con  học online ?*
Thời điểm hiện nay, do ảnh hưởng của dịch bệnh Covid-19 nên các con chủ yếu học online qua máy tính và mạng internet. Khi học online, học sinh rất dễ sử dụng máy tính không đúng mục đích như truy cập web đen, web đồi trụy, hay chơi game online ngay trong giờ học. Phụ huynh rất khó để kiểm soát con cái truy cập máy tính làm những gì, có sử dụng internet vào những trang lành mạnh hay không.
Hiểu được những băn khoăn, trăn trở của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC SOFTWARE đã xây dựng thành công Phần mềm ngăn chặn truy cập web đen chuyên nghiệp VAPU để bảo vệ và kiểm soát học sinh trong việc sử dụng internet vào mục đích học tập và giải trí.
VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên Internet với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ 500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
———
Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU





​


----------

